# Showing/Appraisal : ADGA Linear Traits Ideal Point Ranges



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

ADGA Linear Traits Ideal Point Ranges

Stature - meet standard for breed at 4 years of age
Strength* - 27 to 33
Dairyness* - 33 to 38
Teat Diameter - 18 to 28
Rear Legs - 25 to 30
Rump Angle - 30 to 35
Rump Width - 30 to 35
Fore Udder Attachment - 35 to 42
Rear Udder Height - 40 to 45
Rear Udder Arch - 32 to 40
Udder Depth - 22 to 27
Medial Suspensory Ligament - 28 to 32
Teat Placement - 25 to 30

*animals outstanding in Dairy Character are a combination of these ranges in strength and dairyness.


----------

